# gentoo-sources vs linux-sources

## rlyacht

I have a pretty current linux-sources installed, and I've been happily building kernels with it.  I see now that I should be using gentoo-sources, so I started to emerge it.  While it was running I noticed it said "unpacking something.2.4.18.tar.gz", which surprised me since my linux-sources kernel is 2.4.19-r1 and the package described in the release note is 2.4.19-r1.  I am pretty sure I emerge rsync'ed before doing this.  Is what I'm seeing right (i.e. I'm getting the latest package) and I should just ignore it?

----------

## Jeevz

I noticed the same thing and I've been going along fine. I think it can safely be ignored. Pehaps patches are applied to that kernel source.

----------

## AggieEmpeg

You are right, when you emerge the gentoo-sources it does say unpacking 2.4.18.tar.gz but after it is done with that, it goes and downloads the 2.4.19-r1 patch and patches the source tree for you.  The same procedure occurred with the original linux-sources.

----------

## rlyacht

Thanks, that makes sense. Is gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r1 actually different from what I have in my /usr/src/linux-2.4.19-r1 right now?

----------

## paulisdead

Yes they're the same.  The reason that it's using the 2.4.18 kernel is because 2.4.19 isn't fully finalized and is just a patch for 2.4.18.

----------

## Jeevz

 *paulisdead wrote:*   

> Yes they're the same.  The reason that it's using the 2.4.18 kernel is because 2.4.19 isn't fully finalized and is just a patch for 2.4.18.

 

Yup, makes sense.

----------

